# Defining "Large running Vizsla"



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/define-vizslas-running-large.html

Took a one minute video of Bailey and Chloe "running large." This is one of the traits that pointing breed field trial judges are looking for. How much open space is covered with noise up sniffing the air.

Big running is for the wide open spaces between "objectives." The bushes and places game is found.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rod, do you find that they run harder when in pairs, they sure did tear up that turf!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

harrigab,
Chloe is Bailey's cheerleader. She follows her "little brother" on our walks and runs. In training, you want to discourage what Chloe does. The idea is to have independent hunting dogs. Chloe doesn't hunt so I don't try and correct.

When Bailey is away at "bird camp", Chloe stays within 30 to 40 yards of me on walks. She loves to chase her brother, but he is stronger and faster and try as she mights she falls behind.

Hard running well-bred Vizslas are competitive. You can see it at field trials at the "break away". Right at the start of a brace, the two dogs are released by their handlers. The two dogs head out into the contest at full speed trying to beat the other dog in the sprint.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I really like this. 
Quick question... does Bailey run independent of Chloe and she just happen to follow him? Does he range this far normally, even by himself?

_I see a spark in my dog, however, he loves to run in the woods. Wide open spaces are not as attractive to him. Would love to make him run in open spaces, though._


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Quick question... does Bailey run independent of Chloe and she just happen to follow him? Does he range this far normally, even by himself?


Datacan,
Bailey run is dependent on terrain and what he is looking for and not what the other dogs are doing. He hunts, not as a pack but, as an independent (well if you don't count me) hunter. 

That is the "pointing breed" at it's best.

This hill is loaded with ground squirrels. Both Chloe and Bailey know that as they come up to this open space.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just love a big running dog. You can always get a big runner to come in closer if you need to, but its tough to get a boot licker to range out.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Running big is also the laterial distance they cover ( called coursing ) I like PIKE no more than 40yds out and LT n RT on wild pheasents because that's the limit for me for a kill shot - and the cover we hunt is very thick - in light cover I let him range further because it's easy to see a point - In field trials I like him to course 1/3 the field so we can cover it in 3 passes - if the wind is blowing accoss a trial field I like 2 cover it in 2 passes


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

datacan
If you want him more interested in wide open spaces I would cut out his time in the woods. At the same time I would put him in fields with game birds.
That would leave him no option but to hunt open spaces.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

[glow=red,2,300][/glow]Many field trials are run with the handlers on horseback. Maybe 80% of the trials we did early on were off horseback. The horses can roll along at 15 to 20mph and the pointing breeds are out there hunting ahead of those of us on horseback. 600 yards ahead is not much ground to make up off a horse. From up on horseback, you can see the dog on point much earlier than from the ground. Scouts on horseback are also used to keep an eye out for the dog. A horseback field trial team is: Dog, handler and scout. Each has its roll in the contest. Very hard to do well without the scout at the upper levels of competition.

Like TexasRed said, running your dog in the woods all the time will handicap him when he is in open spaces. The bushes out here in open country may be hundreds of yards apart. A lot of country to cover between possible bird locations. Not the case in the woods where the game may be anywhere. Much slower hunting on foot. Big running is for a limited number of field trial dogs. They are the "_All-age Dogs_." The best of the best for open range hunting dogs. Not really your "walking pheasant hunting dog. " Like REM talked about in "coursing" but expanded 10 fold. Ridges are the favorite for scent. The dog can pick up the scent coming up from the valley or depression below and then spin down into the area and stick hard on point.

Yesterday's bike ride and run was great. I calculated I rode 10 miles. Bailey ran over 40 miles and Chloe over 30 miles in two hours. Conditioning makes it possible. They were slowing down after 90 minutes but for that first hour and a half it was full-tilt run.

If you ever get a chance to get into the "gallery" of a high caliber_ all-age _ pointing bred stake, it is very impressive to watch. The dogs are on the edge of being out of control the whole time. They hunt HARD!.

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------

